# NY and VT



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

Friends,

Recently I had the opportunity to drive through beautiful upstate New York and midstate Vermont. A couple of noteworthy stops were Saratoga Springs, NY and Manchester, VT.

Saratoga makes the cut for a pre-racing season look at the town. Local coffee shop Uncommon Grounds has doubled their space, and almost all of the frontage on Broadway is occupied. A good new tobacconist at Broadway and Phila is doing business with both the shopping and the lingering crowd. I understand that the owners also have a store in Clifton Park, if you're a bit south.

In Manchester, Vermont, lunch at Mulligan's was a bit slow but worth it for the very cold beer and generous portions. Drive east and check out the Orvis store or outlet, especially if you've got an interest in fishing, dogs, or hunting. Go east and south a bit and you can walk from Brooks Brothers (mostly 346 label, but with some Golden Fleece and regular line items, especially in late August and April) to Burberry (trenchcoats for $500) to J Crew and Polo (about what you'd expect). Head south toward Stratton Mountain and you can check out some Filson gear before you swing through Albany NY in time for drinks at the Antica Enoteca wine bar.

If you're in town for the Saratoga meet, you'll probably find a lot more, but for the weekend visitor this should be a good start!


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Trip*

Jason,

You left out quite a bit from Sartoga. Many, many great restaurants. Next time you go there, stay at the Gideon Putnam. Spoil yourself. Do it during the Travers.
I recommend Professor Moriartys for pub style, during lunch. For steaks, on Saratoga lake, I recommend Cliffss;on 9P.
I love the 24 oz porterhouse, and can finish. There is not much in the way of clothing. In Albany there is Spectors. That is about a 40 minute drive from Saratoga.Not worth the drive.
I recommend Saratoga in the fall, prices are down then, Skidmore is started college.
It is a quaint college town. The track dictates the summer months. But there is a lot more. There is opera, rock music, the Ballet at the Permorning Arts center. I saw ColdPlay, Creed, and enjoyed the NY City Ballet, to name a few.
What I like about Saratoga, it is 15 minutes from NY States greatest lake. Lake George.
Whole new story up there.Starting with the Sagamore Hotel!

Nice day my friends


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

*Professor Moriarty's*

Jimmy - Unfortunately, Professor Moriarity's in Saratoga Springs closed earlier this year. The business was doing fine, but Dale, the proprietor, just didn't want to deal with the hassle any more. I got the impression that he had been doing it long enough and wanted to concentrate on other pursuits like aviation.

There really are too many great places to list in Saratoga, but I'll throw out a couple. My favorite restaurant has always been Hattie's on Phila Street - great high-quality southern cooking, and late nights they have a back patio that stays open late (dubbed the "Hattieo").

Another good choice is 9 Maple Street (basically at the corner of Caroline and Maple). They claim to have the largest selection of single malt scotch in the whole state, and I tend to believe them. Jazz on the weekends, and the building is a 130 year old gem. Great place!

I could write about the ins and outs of Saratoga forever...

As far as Manchester goes, I believe there's also an Allen Edmonds outlet in the same complex as the Ralph Lauren outlet.

Mulligan's in Manchester is always good, but I always hit Christo's pizza on Main Street...just can't seem to tear myself away.

Manchester, VT and Saratoga Springs are two VERY different towns, but both are great places to visit or even to live...


----------



## RVL Saratoga (Apr 18, 2006)

Goodness, AA visitors and no one called.

Other new restaurants in town worth trying are Bloomers (despite the silly name,) in the old Chez Sophie diner on Rt 9 and Mouzon House, a new endevour of Dave Pedinotti of One Caroline Street Bistro fame(which is another fine stop.)

Park Lane Tobacconists is the new shop, and they are excellent. Ask for Jimmy Kommer or Paul Bonaquisti, the owners. 

In Manchester, one has to hit Chauncey's, a roadhouse about five miles south of town on Route 7. The best home made potato chips I've ever had.

Indeed, if anyone is visiting for the meet, do let me know. I would be happy to advise on victuals, accommodations, etc.

Cheers,
Robert

PS. I can't believe someone else here knows Dale. Was Jason behind the bar when you visited?


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

RVL Saratoga said:


> I can't believe someone else here knows Dale. Was Jason behind the bar when you visited?


I moved away a couple years ago, but I mostly went in when Margaret was working there and Jill before that. They were both a lot of fun to hang out and chat with. The only Jason I know that bartends in Saratoga is downstairs at City Tavern.

Just another note on Saratoga. While most people go there for the flat track, the polo matches are a LOT of fun too.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Saratoga*

Getlemen

Chez Sophie is still there, or did recently close? Also, good checp eats, and a great meal is the Ripe Tomato on Rt 9, down some from Chez Sophie.
A wonderful place this Saratoga is. Espcially this time of the year.
Nice day gentlemen.
To the Lake!!!


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Chez Sophie is still around but has moved yet again. It is now the restaurant at the big hotel on Broadway attached to the amazingly ugly convention center (the hotel is now on its 3rd name in about 5 years).


----------

